# Lightroom 5 Beta available for download!!



## DArora (Apr 15, 2013)

Just wanted to give heads-up, Adobe Lightroom 5 beta is available to download: 
http://blogs.adobe.com/photoshopdotcom/2013/04/lightroom-5-beta-now-available.html

I liked the new 'Upright' feature!


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 15, 2013)

5 already ???

Talk about extortion :-/ Surely two years between versions should be ample, this annual cycle of upgrades is already annoying with AutoCAD that I use in my day job... Don't want to be upgrading every year !

Grrrr


----------



## hsbn (Apr 15, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> 5 already ???
> 
> Talk about extortion :-/ Surely two years between versions should be ample, this annual cycle of upgrades is already annoying with AutoCAD that I use in my day job... Don't want to be upgrading every year !
> 
> Grrrr


It's not "already". It is still beta. It will take a while. Just ignore this news and don't upgrade. I don't see a point of complaining when they're releasing new version. If you think new features doesn't worth the upgrade, nothing is wrong with your current version so keep using it.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 16, 2013)

The point really is that a new version should be offering a step change in features - we get this with AutoCAD, I'm hard pushed to see the changes each year, yet we are tied into a process of constant change. Lightroom is a great product, I bought into v3 about 18 months ago, felt compelled to move to v4 a few months ago when I upgraded to a 6D and M, but although it was a small upgrade cost, I'm hard pressed to see the big step change that warrants a full version number. Whilst yes, it's great that the product is evolving, the pace of version numbers feels like I'm having the wool pulled over my eyes and ultimate see us getting into a v20xx annual upgrade, gradually creeping every 10 months to the next year, like the security products, where you can practically buy a particular year, almost a year before.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 16, 2013)

I used the beta on a photoshoot last night. It's slow going due to general buggy-ness, but when the brush tools work they work well. I like, and will upgrade when the time comes.



Haydn1971 said:


> I'm hard pressed to see the big step change that warrants a full version number.



The offline editing feature is huge. It opens up a world of new storage solutions.


----------

